# Riding Pow in NY



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I already know that this is ridiculous so if you don't have anything helpful than just say so. I was wondering if there is any place that might have a "sidecountry" type of riding in NY. Something more west would be cool, but I know Adirondacks is where it's gonna be. Just anywhere I could ride that isn't a ski resort. Maybe a cross country place, might have some mellow hills to ride.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Amazon.com: Best Backcountry Skiing in the Northeast: 50 Classic Ski Tours in New England and New York (9781934028148): David Goodman: Books

You are welcome...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Screw you, :laugh: I don't want to read a book.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Books will tell you proper skin track locations if there aren't anywhich can help keep avy exposure minimal. Agh screw it go to your local golf course and ride a small hill there. Is there any difference in vert?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

snowvols said:


> Amazon.com: Best Backcountry Skiing in the Northeast: 50 Classic Ski Tours in New England and New York (9781934028148): David Goodman: Books
> 
> You are welcome...



I just picked this book up about two weeks ago. It is very informative. Although, the section on NY backcountry is a little short.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea, me and my friends are heading up to Whiteface sometime this year. We are just going to feel it out up there. As for snowmobiling to a place. I found a little public park near me with a 1,600 to like 300 gladed area. It's only 5 miles from me with snowmobile trails leading to it so it should be an easy snow day from college trip. Any one whose been to Whiteface or Gore know if the side country or backcountry there is rideable or is it too gladed.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I just finished reading the section on backcountry near Lake Placid. Apparently there is a long trail that is either skinable or snowshoeable (is that a word) that spans across several towns with maintained downhill riding areas in between. If I remember correctly they mentioned that it is illegal to cut new trails so the exhisting trails are the only thing that it rideable. The glades may be too thick to ride. But, don't take my word for it. 

Also, I destinctly remember them mentioning that trail maps should be available in the Lake Placid area. You really should pick up the book mentioned above.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I live in Western NY though. I actually might when I get a few extra bucks here. Have you been to Gore or White Face, jw cause I was in Stowe last year and by the looks of it, it would be pretty hard to backcountry in the Northeast coast. It is too gladed. I just want to know if Gore or WF has a rideable backcountry.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

you read forums all day....why not a book..? :dunno:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

That's true. I was just messing with him, I am getting it. I just figured there would be info out there besides a book. But it's NY so I kinda figured. How does it work in like BC. Is all that backcountry people ride like unowned land or national parks or something? Everything is owned here. The only place left to look is parks, except Upstate a little more.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm going to SLC next year, but I just wanted something low budget to hold me off till then.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Fixed it for ya :cheeky4:



mpdsnowman said:


> If you want back country go out west. what is over here is nothing to what is out there


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> That's true. I was just messing with him, I am getting it. I just figured there would be info out there besides a book. But it's NY so I kinda figured. How does it work in like BC. Is all that backcountry people ride like unowned land or national parks or something? Everything is owned here. The only place left to look is parks, except Upstate a little more.


That area around Lake Placid is Adirondack State Park land unless you wander too closely to Whiteface I beleive.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

hiking trails, lonely woods, farm hills ... i know what your asking for, you want that open shot of land with a nice pitch ... i have the ny backcountry book, its soso ... a tough aspect is the long approach, and with only snow shoes or bootpacking it gets old fast ... zero in on some local terrain, forget whats around it, if its a slope go shred, once you hike some tiny shit in the suburbs you'll have a much better perspective on what's fun and what's too small, what's a lot of effort, time, food & gas and what's not, one thing ive learned is that it takes work, if not your energy then someones else who has done the leg work which translates into "go to this hill and follow the tree line for a great run"


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, there are TONS of options in the adirondacks.

Altarondacks — Episode 1 : Famous Internet Skiers - Earn Your Turns

Read that and check the photos. Hard to believe its new york.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

^ nice find


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm going to White Face and Gore Mountain this year whenever it dumps, so I'll check out all these places on the way. Are they private, public, unowned. Those pics are pretty ridiculous, can't believe that is right hear in NY.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I'm going to White Face and Gore Mountain this year whenever it dumps, so I'll check out all these places on the way. Are they private, public, unowned. Those pics are pretty ridiculous, can't believe that is right hear in NY.





LuckyRVA said:


> That area around Lake Placid is Adirondack State Park land unless you wander too closely to Whiteface I beleive.




**10char**


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I was referring to rgr.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

It appears to be Adirondack State Park land


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh alright, sweeeeet


----------

